# Aristocrat or Avallo Humidor Help



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm getting a new humidor and working on building it right now. Decided on an end table humidor with electronic temp and humidity controls. We're using natural maple with black lacquer in the center of the door, the center of the drawer, and in the center of the top. Decided on using the drawer and 1 shelf in the middle of the cabinet, and maybe another drawer for loose sticks inside the cabinet. This is what it's going to look like-except we're using black in the center and not glass. There will be a lock for the top drawer:










For the inside, this is the setup we decided on:










Looking for a little help with the setup from any of you guys who have an electronic humidor. I'm trying to figure out the exact interior setup for fans, shelves, drawers, etc. Right now I was told that the standard setup has 2 fans in the middle of the humidor on each side wall. From people who have humidors like the Aristocrat, Avallo, Vigilant, or Monolith, have you had issues with the bottom or top of the cabinet being over humidified? What I wanted to avoid was having all the water vapor for the humidifier settle in the bottom of the humidor, so I was planning on adding 2 extra fans at the base that will blow facing up. Obviously, the fans won't run continuously-i believe they run for 1 minute every hour, but I figured that it'll at least help out a little bit. The cost of the fans are only $10 each, so i think it's def worth the cost. My other option was to put 5 fans in the bottom-1 in each corner, and then 1 in the center, but is that overkill?

Thanks for the help guys. I just want to make sure that everything is done correctly before I spend like $3000 on this thing.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

So, am I understanding you correctly in assuming you've decided on Aristocrat? I mean, between them and Avallo, it's not like there's a wrong choice to be made, although I do somewhat prefer the Accumonitor system.

The biggest thing you need to factor in is not necessarily the humidor, but the weather situation around it. I decided on a wineador, since it's a virtually sealed system, as opposed to wood, which will always breath and be subject to ambient humidity. I live in a part of VA, which can get rather humid in the summer time and with no HVAC, it's nearly impossible to control the amount of moisture in the air inside the house. Parts of New York are the same. If you have central air, it's a non-issue.

The goal here isn't to blow everything up to the top, but rather to circulate it evenly. That said, I'm assuming you're trying to get the same Rh everywhere(?) If you're planning on storing both N and CC in there, you won't want that, but rather a far dryer environment for the CC; around 60% Rh. The best way would be to run separate zone, but it can also be accomplished by manipulating the locus and circulation of the humidification.

More fans will get you better circulation, but less fans, more smartly arranged will get you better separation of climate.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, yeah-I'm getting the Aristocrat end table. I have separate controls for the hvac in each room. The humidor would be in my bedroom, but since we dont usually go in that room during the day, we don't usually have the AC on in there all day. The temp can rise to about 75-76 in the summer. I'm keeping both NC and CC in there. Actually, it's a good point-i can see where the rh is higher and keep NC in that area and then keep CC where the rh is lower. 

I looked at getting a wineador, and if they had a small one with temp controls, i would have gone that route. I want to keep the temp in the humi at about 65 degrees, and the rh at 65 as well. I found that my CC smoke well at that temp and rh, and NC arent bad at that setting either. What i planned on doing was taking out a few of the cigars I was planning on smoking that week and keeping it in a desktop that is kept at 66 rh with boveda packs. I'm currently using boveda packs in all my humis and they keep the rh around 65-67 depending on the humi. The summer is actually my bigger concern bc it gets to 75 def inside. In the winter it's about 71-72 deg, which is still a little higher than the temp i want to keep cigars, but at least i can live w that. I dont want beetle probs in the summer, so that's the main reason i'm getting a temp controlled unit. Once i figure out the placement of the fans, we're going to go ahead with the build and i'll have it in about 5 weeks.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

We decided on using the two fans on the side and then 2 more on the bottom in the back. The bottom two will face the front and be tilted up slightly. I think they cam be adjusted in terms of either angling them up and down slightly. Should take the full 6 weeks bc we're doing black lacquer in the center of the door and on the top board. Did a separate pull out drawer at the top and another drawer inside the cabinet at the top. Bob said it'll hold 200-300 singles and 25-30 boxes


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry I missed your post Kingston. I have the accu monitor with 4 fans. 
I have two fans which are on the canisters at the bottom in the back corners blowing up. The other two fans are at the top in the back corners blowing forward. It basically creates circular air flow inside. I hope this helps let me know if you have any other questions. 
Jake


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

How did unit turn out?


----------

